# "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag



## rad_ (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit 23.06. einen Handy- Laufzeitvertrag. Am 25.06. benutzte ich die neue Sim- Karte das erste mal und erhielt mit einschalten des Handys eine Dienstmitteilung. Es folgte eine sms von eplus die mich über die Abrechnung von 1.99 EUR informierte:

"eplus hat Ihnen soeben 1.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premiumdienstes von Buongiorno in Rechnung gestellt. Bei weiteren Fragen wenden Sie sich an den Anbieter"

Ich rief daraufhin zunächst bei der eplus Hotline an, wo mir erklärt wurde das ich anscheinend ein Klingelton-Abo oder ähnliches abgeschlossen hätte.
Das ist nicht der Fall. Meine "neue" Telefonummer, die ich dazu hätte weitergeben müßen, war mir zum Zeitpunkt des ersten einlegens der Sim- Karte noch unbekannt.

Mir wurde versichert, den Betrag aus der Abrechnung "herauszunehmen". Dies ist allerdings nicht passiert, wie ich heute auf der 1. diesen Vertrag betreffenden Rechnung Juni2008 sehe.
Weiter ließ ich alle Daten- und GPRS-Verbindungen deaktivieren.

Auch hatte ich mich zusätzlich schriftlich noch vor der 1. Rechnung bei eplus über die unerwünschten Premiumdienste beschwert und gefordert, die durch Buongiorno entstanden Verbindungskosten zu separieren. 
Im Antwortschreiben bezieht eplus sich nun auf die Rechnung von Mai2008 und versichert, das alles in Ordnung sei. 



> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


Die hier "überprüfte" Rechnung bezieht sich allerdings noch auf meine vorherigen, am 25.06. ausgelaufenen BASE-Laufzeitvertrag mit anderer Telefonnummer. Das ich die Premiumdiensste bewußt bestellt habe ist eine Unterstellung.

Mittlerweile habe ich noch 2 weitere sms erhalten in denen auf die Abrechnung von jeweils 1.99 EUR hingewiesen wird. Die zugehörigen Dienstmitteilungen haben mich nicht mehr erreicht.

Vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden der ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat? Für jeden Tipp wie ich mich verhalten soll wäre ich dankbar.

mfg


----------



## rad_ (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo,

ich habe mittlwerweile erfolglos versucht, über die in der Antwortmail von eplus angegebene Hotline den (meinerseits nie) geschlossenen Vertrag mit Buongiorno zu kündigen.

Seit der "Kündigung" habe ich 2 weitere Benachrichtigungen von eplus über entstehende Kosten erhalten, deren Beträge aber nicht mehr in der laufenden Abrechnung ersichtlich sind.

Ich bin mit der Situation immer noch unzufrieden, da ich mir nicht viel Hoffnung mache einen Anwalt zu finden, der für (bisher) 1.99 EUR ein Verfahren einleitet.

Es wird sich wohl auch nicht klären lassen, wie Buongiorno an meine Handynummer gekommen ist. Einen Verstoss gegen die Datenschutzbestimmungen seitens eplus wird sich auch nie beweisen lassen. Hier wird davon ausgegeangen, dass "Sie ja selber ein Abo abgeschlossen haben".
Warum mir hier pauschal 5 EUR für eine augenscheinlich korrekte Rechnung erstattet werden (siehe Antwortschreiben auf die "falsche" Rechnung oben)
ist mir nicht klar.

Mit der "Dienstmitteilung", die ich direkt nach Aktivierung der Sim-Karte empfangen habe war übrigens auch das 14- tägige Rücktrittsrecht vom Mobilfunkvertrag erloschen - 

für eplus läufts auf jeden Fall alles blendend...


----------



## rad_ (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hab eben mal angerufen. Hier wird behauptet, dass eventuell der Vorbesitzer der Nummer ein Abo laufen hatte. 

Das kann ich nicht nachprüfen. Man will sich morgen nochmal telefonisch mit mir in Verbindung setzen und die Abo- Kündigung bestätigen. Meinen Namen und die Telefonummer mußte ich hier jetzt natürlich bekannt machen, weitere Verwendung ungewiss.

Ich bin auf jeden fall ziemlich von der Sache genervt, immerhin sind mir bis jetzt neben dem ärger ca. 25 EUR zusätliche Kosten durch 2 Telefonate mit der eplus-Hotline/ 4 Dienstmitteilungen/ versenden eines Einschreibens entstanden.

Sollte die Story mit dem Vorbesitzer stimmen, wäre es zumindest wünschenswert das ein Handy-Provider bei der Neuzuweisung einer bereits benutzten Nummer WAP-Pushing generell sperrt. Ähnlich wie bei 0190 bzw. 0900 - Nummern bereits geschehen.
danke auf jeden Fall für die Nummer,

mfG


----------



## rad_ (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Nachdem ich gestern bei Buongiorno angerufen habe (nicht Hotline) hat sich die Sache geklärt. Ein Mitarbeiter hat mich heute angerufen und mir die Kosten 
anstandslos erstattet.


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Was bleibt ist ein schaler Nachgeschmack.
Wie kann es sein, dass ein neuer Besitzer einer Handynummer sich überhaupt mit Altlasten des Nummernvorbesitzers herumschlagen muss?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## gast ocor (1 August 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo,

ich habe seit 6 Jahren ein Eplus Vertrag gehabt, der seit dem 17. letzten Monats ausgelaufen ist. Hatte rechtzeitig gekündigt.
Daruafhin habe ich einen Base Vertrag abgeschlossen.
Und siehe da, habe das gleiche Problem mit dem anbieter Buongiorno.
Bekomme SMS'en, wo mir 1,99€ abgebucht werden.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich auf dem Handy weder GPRS/WAP/MMS einstellungen eingerichtet habe, nie damit auf irgendeinerweise Online war, geschweige denn, premium dienste in Anspruch genommen habe. Ich habe auch noch keinem meine Nummer weitergegeben, da ich die recht frisch habe.

Das kann kein Zufall sein, das der gleiche Fall meinem Vorredner  passiert ist.

Entweder versucht Eplus, base kunden auf diese Art abzuzocken, oder da versucht eine andere Firma illegal an geld zu kommen.
Aber rechtens ist das gewiss nicht. 
Fall ich noch einmal solch eine SMS kriege, gehe ich rechtliche schritte ein.

Bitte leute, denen das gleiche passiert ist, sich hier zu melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo,

mir erging es genauso nur mit Vodafone!!!
Angefangen hat es vor 2 Monaten!Habe 3 Verträge 1.ist mehr als 4 jahre alt!,2.ist 3 jahre alt und der 3. ist greade mal 1 jahr alt! und genau und nur der bekommt nur so ein Müll!!!bei den anderen beiden ist ruhe!!!!
vor 2 Monaten habe ich auch auf dies reagiert musste es bezahlen und habe aber eine sperre für mobile-pay aktiviert über den Anbieter!!!
und nun wieder so ein streß!aber mein anbieter hatte versprochen mir eine gutschrift in der nächsten rechnung zu leisten!!!weil er bestätigte das ich so etwas habe wie sperre für mobile-pay!!!
Die neuste masche ist ne sms zu versenden,die bei öffnung 1,99€ berechnet!!!habe strafanzeige gemacht und der anbieter hat auch abgemahnt(leider mehr bis jetzt nicht)
Warnung vor folgenden Nummern per Premium-sms: 84284,84384,22520!!!!!!!!
Habe die versucht telefonisch zu erreichen unter 0180...(24cent die minute!!)aber mehr als "Alle Leitungen sind derzeit belegt..."kam nicht!Oder man musste Signalton am telefon habe und wurde danach aus der Leitung geworfen!Strafanzeige folgte!!!!
Das schlimme an der sache ist das Handy ist ein Diensthandy!!!Jetzt werde ich die nächste rechnung abwarten,was ist und zu not A:abschalten und B:gegebenfals den Vertrag  kündigen unter Sondergündigungsrecht.
Also wer kann noch über solche Sachen erzählen???


----------



## Sonnenblume (18 August 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo Leute,
wir haben das gleiche Problem und bitten um Eure Hilfe! Folgender Sachverhalt: Unser Sohn (12 Jahre) hat bei der letzten Aufladung seines *Prepaid Handy* von E-Plus 3x €4,99 auf einmal abgezogen bekommen. Drei SMS folgten mit dem gleichen Inhalt, dass er einen Premium Dienst bei CSW Group Ltd. abonniert hätte, der wöchentlich € 4,99 kostet. Deren SMS folgten zeitgleich mit dem Hinweis, dass er 10 neue Credits für Download Babes habe. Er müsse dafür nur "Start WW" an die Kurzwahlnummer 88077 senden, eine Tel.Nr. wurde auch hinterlegt (01805 00880778 ). Auf den Internetseiten von CSW Group Ltd. wird angegeben, dass man sich anmelden kann, wenn man über 16 Jahre alt ist und - wenn man jünger ist- die Einwilligung der Eltern vorliegt. Dies wird aber nicht überprüft, da man von wahrheitsgemäßen Angaben ausgeht. Natürlich haben wir unser Einverständnis nicht gegeben und er hat sich auch *NIRGENDS* angemeldet und hat auch *NIRGENDS* seine Handynummer hinterlassen! Er ist noch nicht geschäftsfähig (12 Jahre)! Wenn man auf "Kontakt" bei CSW klickt, wird man mit "Funmobile.com" verlinkt, die in Deutschland kein Büro haben. Eine Anwältin hat uns telefonisch beraten und empfohlen, bei CSW Einspruch einzulegen und das Geld zurückzufordern. Leider können wir keine Anschrift ermitteln!! Hat jemand mit dieser Fa. schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wer steckt dahinter? Hat jemand eine Anschrift? Oder muss ich mich bei E-Plus melden? Ist dieses "Abo" überhaupt aktiv? Oder aktiviere/akzeptiere ich es, wenn ich "Stop WW" an die Kurzwahl schicke? Diese Kurzwahl Nummer gehört zu Sony Ericsson. Was passiert, wenn ich diese SIM-Karte nicht mehr benutze? Laufen die Kosten weiter und werden ggf. gerichtlich eingeklagt? Ist das Geld € 15 Euro für immer weg? Für jede Info, die uns weiter helfen kann, sind wir dankbar!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hier etwas verwirrende Hintergründe zu... dänen


*Funmobile in den USA: 
*Millionenzahlung zur Vermeidung eines Gerichtsstreits
Mobile content billing lawsuits settled - FierceMobileContent

*Funmobile in UK:* 
30,000 Pfund Strafe und Rückzahlung an alle, die sich beschweren
PhonepayPlus

In Australien werden auch schon Schritte unternommen


Funmobile in Deutschland: ????? Herr Seehofer ????
*was genau ist innovativ? wann genau ist der Schutz der Innovation nurmehr ein Deckmantel für den Verzicht auf Verbraucherschutz?
*

zu CSWGroup siehe auch
http://classactionconnect.com/cell_phone_issues/2007/10/18/csw-group-ltd-71769-ringtonetimes-71769/


Hinter Fun mobile (die auch einen Firmenzweig im schönen Dubai haben) steckt ein junger Däne aus Birkerød, der nach Hong Kong gezogen ist, um die Mehrwertwelt zu erobern... 

International ist man von dem jungen Dänen auf den Wirtschaftsseiten begeistert. Im weiten Rund der Onlineöffentlichkeit hält sich die Begeisterung jedoch in Grenzen.


> Fun Mobile is no fun at all!


 
Auch die Europäische Union ist von Funmobile nicht so begeistert wie die "Business Week" und listet die Firma (ebenso wie eine gewisse "Jamba GmbH" --> bitte unbedingt lesen: Kein Geld für Jamba!) in einer offiziellen Presseerklärung als "FLAGGED FOR FURTHER INVESTIGATION" - will also weiter untersuchen. 

http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=MEMO/08/516&format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN



> The mobile phone service sector was chosen by the Commission and national enforcement authorities for this Sweep due to the growing number of complaints received by Member States about providers in this sector. The European Consumer Centres (ECCs) have also reported 27 cases so far in 2008. Many of the complaints referred to *misleading practices which targeted children and young people in particular.*


 (Begründung für die Massnahme der EU sind _(Beschwerden über...) irreführende Praktiken, die besonders auf Kinder und Jugendliche abzielen_)

In Deutschland ist diese EU-Maßnahme auf eher geringes Interesse gestoßen - zu meinem großen Missfallen 
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/klingelton100.html



> Die Verbraucherschutzverbände seien dabei, die Anbieter abzumahnen, erklärte das Bundesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit (BVL). Notfalls würden die Verbände auch vor Gericht ziehen. Das BVL selbst gehe gemeinsam mit ausländischen Partnerbehörden gegen grenzüberschreitend tätige Anbieter vor.



Na, dann frag bitte Deine Verbraucherzentrale, was daraus geworden ist.
Oder frag den Seehofer, denn:


> Der europaweite Umsatz betrug im vergangenen Jahr schätzungsweise 691 Millionen Euro. Trotz des weit verbreiteten Missbrauchs hält Kuneva schärfere Gesetze nicht für nötig. Die bulgarische Kommissarin rief die Mitgliedstaaten auf, das geltende Recht anzuwenden und möglichst schnell beanstandete Webseiten zu schließen. *Sie werde nicht zögern, Verfahren gegen EU-Länder einzuleiten, die diesem Aufruf nicht nachkämen.*


Komm in die Gänge, Horst, sonst gibt's Ärger aus Brüssel!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Was Ericsson angeht: Unter deren Kunden gibt es mehr faule Eier

Funmobile habe ich bereits im März vorgestellt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51523-sie-moechten-ihre-zelle-personifizieren.html


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hallo,meinem sohn erging es heute auch somer bekam auch 4,99 abgezogen und diese sms,was sollen wir tun,sms schicken mit stopp ?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ich habe eine SMS bekommen die lautet:

E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes CSW Group Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an ihren Partner.


Was soll ich jetzt machen um das zu kündigen? Ich hab ich ja nicht ma irgendwo angemeldet. Und welcher Partner soll das sein?

Helft mir!


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

merkwürdige Geschichte,hier um ersten Mal berichtet
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...enste-und-neuer-handy-vertrag.html#post247596


Sonnenblume schrieb:


> Auf den Internetseiten von CSW Group Ltd. wird angegeben, dass man sich anmelden kann, wenn man über 16 Jahre alt ist und - wenn man jünger ist- die Einwilligung der Eltern vorliegt.


wie heißt denn die Internetseite?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

mir wurden auch 2x die 4.99 € abgebucht(letzten samstag und diesen samstag), nach dem auf meiner karte sowiso fast kein geld mehr war, habe ich eine sms mit "stop LP" gesendet. jetzt wird das geld zwar nicht mehr abgebucht (laut info dieser sms); 
ABER "WIE BEKOMME ICH MEIN GELD ZURÜCK?"
denn 10  ist schon ganz schön viel geld, die "stop sms" war zwar kostenlos, aber vielleicht wird später noch mal jede menge abgebucht!? denn funmobile.de hat ja meine handynummer. Ich hab so schon bedenken!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

funmobilede.com meinst du?
siehe übrigens hier, was man in den USA alles unternimmt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51934-usa-sammelklage-gegen-mobilfunk-carrier.html

*Sammelklagen gibt es in Deutschland aber nicht - trotzdem wünscht man sich hier halt auch engagierte Verbraucherschützer, besonders in Berlin.*

PS:
http://classactionconnect.com/cell_phone_issues/2007/10/18/csw-group-ltd-71769-ringtonetimes-71769/
"If you were charged on your cell phone bill by CSW Group Ltd. 71769 | RingtoneTimes for mobile content services or subscriptions (i.e., ringtones, premium text alerts, CSW Alerts, CSW Ringers, etc.) that you never ordered or authorized, tell us your story!"

Ich lese da nicht, dass man nicht auch aus Deutschland Beschwerden hinschicken kann 

de.funmobile.c*m/tandc.do

CSW Group Limited
8340301-000-08-07-2. 
15/F, Tower 1, Grand Central Plaza, 
138 Shatin Rural Committee Road, 
Shatin, Hong Kong.

Ich erinnere noch einmal an meine Forderung an die Politik von hier

und 
youth.sg/content/view/2770/28/


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ich hab die selber Sms wie oben gekriegt.

²e-plus hat ihnen soeben 4,99€ für die Nutzung des Premium.Dienstes von Cws Group Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner.²

Und ihr habt doch eben etwas erwähnt von einer Sms von wegn "stop LP" an welche Nummer müsste ich dieses Sms dann schickn.
Das es auch gestoppt wird.
Weil wenn es nochmal zu diesen 4,99€ kommt.
Dann änder ihc meine Nummer aber das hat auch mit sehr viel Aufwand zu tun.
Also wäre es nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Lg Anna


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

ich habe mich auch nirgens angemeldet und habe 2x die besagte sms bekommen aber das geld 4x abgezogen bekommen zum thema erst ab 16 ich bin 14!und 2monate taschengeld weg sind auch doof.ich hab auch diese stpo LP sms geshcick und bis jezt ist eig. nix mehr passiert danke ann alle


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> .....
> Also wer kann noch über solche Sachen erzählen???



Hallo,
wir scheinen nicht die einzigen zu sein, die diesem [......] zum Opfer -im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes- geworden zu sein.
Ich bin eplus-Kunde und bekam heute meine Oktoberrechnung mit 3x 4,99 € Abbuchung für diesen u.a. diskutierten CSW Group Ltd. Dienst, den ich allerdings niemals aktiviert noch genutzt hatte.
Allerdings bekam ich vor kurzem 2 sms mit dem Text eplus hat ihnen gerade 4,99 € in Rechnung gestellt...etc. 

Ich löschte sie, weil ich damit nichts anfangen konnte. Anbei war eine 2. sms, die ich ebenfalls löschte ohne zu lesen.

1. Tipp: sms nicht löschen. Unter einem neuangelegten Ordner speichern. (Beweis, dass es sie gegeben hat)

Ich kontaktierte nach Erhalt der Rechnung den eplus-Service.
Dort teilte man mir mit, dass ich mich an die Firma wenden müsste, da ja auch eine Kontakt- bzw. Service-Nummer angegeben wurde. "581629"
Die Rechnung sollte ich natürlich begleichen.

Also wählte ich die Nummer mehrmals. Jedesmal konnte ich mit dem Peremiumservicedienst nicht verbunden werden. (Es enstanden natürlich weitere Kosten)

Eine Recherche im Internet ergab lediglich, dass es eine gleichnamige Firma gibt, mit Sitz in Oxford und New York.
Bei mir wurde aber alledings eine Adresse in Hongkong angegeben.

Ich gehen davon aus, dass hier der Straftatbestand eines [......] erfüllt ist.

2. Tipp: Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gegen unbekannt bzw. gegen diese Firma

3. Tipp: Wer Lastschriftverkehr zugelassen hat, hat in dem Fall "Glück". Gesamtbetrag durch Bank zurückbuchen lassen und den Betrag ohne diese Betrag des Premiumdienstes überweisen.

4. Schriftlich den Mobilfunkdienst benachrichtigen, dass man in wegen der Rechnungslegung Widerspruch geht.

Offensichtlich wird durch die Firma oder durch jemanden, der diese Adresse der Firma missbraucht Geld unlauter erworben, für Leistungen, die anscheinend niemals erbracht noch angefordert wurden.


Viele Grüße und viel Glück


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo ich bins noch mal,

also die Rechnungslegung erfolgt durch CWS... der angebliche Dienst durch funmobile, zu erreichen auf [noparse]http://www.funmobile.com[/noparse]
Hatte doch noch nicht alle sms gelöscht.
Auf der Seite [noparse]http://www.funmobile.com[/noparse] ist eine Nummer "86386" angegeben. An diese kann man die sms "STOP PT" für Musikdownload und "STOP TT" für Bilder- und andere Downloads schicken. Man bekommt umgehend eine Antwort-sms.

Bei mir war es : " Du bist kein Abonnent Funmobile beitetKlingeltoene, um dein Handy aufzumoebeln @Euro4.99/woche Hilfe:[email protected]/018050088078"

Stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum ich dann Kosten habe. Übrigens ist das eine lausige sms, denn die angegebene email ist falsch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ist eine Nummer "86386" angegeben. An diese kann man die sms "STOP PT" für Musikdownload und "STOP TT" für Bilder- und andere Downloads schicken. Man bekommt umgehend eine Antwort-sms.
> 
> Bei mir war es : " Du bist kein Abonnent Funmobile beitetKlingeltoene, um dein Handy aufzumoebeln @Euro4.99/woche Hilfe:[email protected]/018050088078"


Du hattest die SMS womöglich an die falsche Nummer gesendet. Auf der Website muss man zuerst ganz oben rechts auf die jeweilige Länderkennung umstellen. Für Deutschland heißt es dann:


> Du kannst den Dienst jederzeit beenden, indem du *"STOP PL"* an *88077* sendest.


Den Status kann man gem. AGB auch abfragen, dazu "STATUS" an die 88077 senden - beachte, beides kostet was, ohne dass der Anbieter darauf hinweist.

Wer ist der Anbieter von funmobile? Man sucht sich schon dumm und dappig auf deren Websites, bis man erfährt, dass es sich um das Hong Konger Unternehmen *Funmobile 8383 Ltd.* handeln soll. Was soll der Quatsch, mit dem alle deutschen Provider klüngeln?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch


Darum gibt es hier im Forum eine Suchfunktion 

und via Google geht es auch:

Funmobile 8383 Copyright Management
Funmobile 8383 Limited
29/F, One Kowloon,
No 1, Wang Yuen Street,
Kownloon Bay, Hong Kong

By phone
1877 661 11**
[email protected] 

-->
Der Däne

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...enste-und-neuer-handy-vertrag.html#post247604

Warum passiert da politisch nichts? Das wurde von der EU längst eingefordert!
Da lande ich dann wieder bei Reducal


> Was soll der Quatsch?



Wenn die Nachfolgerin von Horst Seehofer alle Kuhställe Bayerns besucht hat, hat sie hoffentlich noch genug Zeit, sich mal um den Verbraucherschutz zu kümmern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Nachtrag


> Wenn du Hilfe benötigst, schickst du "STATUS" an 86386. Du kannst dein Abo jederzeit kündigen; dazu schickst du einfach *"STOP PT"* an 86386. Bei Fragen steht unser Kundendienst unter help[at]funmobilede.com oder der Rufnummer 01805 00 88 0 78 zur Verfügung. Es könnten andere Gebühren anfallen.


de.funmobile.com/tandc.do

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: *Die Bundesnetzagentur wird sich für die 01805-Nummer ohne Preishinweis interessieren

*rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Dänen sollte man grundsätzlich nichts durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

[x] done!
Grüße aus München!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Mobile content billing lawsuits settled - FierceMobileContent

So läuft das in USA!



> FunMobile is now required to fully disclose the price of mobile content or services and other material terms of purchase across all digital retail platforms. The firm will also hand over $1 million to the Florida AG, with the funds earmarked to finance additional investigations into what McCollum calls "CyberFraud." *Florida consumers who believe they are the victims of unauthorized mobile content charges are encouraged to contact their wireless operator for refunds.*


Im Land der Bauernfänger kümmert sich keiner d'rum...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hallo in die runde,

habe ebenfalls die selben probleme mt der csw group. so wurden mir für den oktober an den jeweiligen samstagen für news/infos 4,99 euro in rechnung gestellt. also ein gesamtbetrag von 19,96 euro. tatsächlich kam jeden samstag morgen eine werbe-sms, die mich bis dato störte aber ich das das ganze als kostenlose werbung verstand. der schock kam mit der rechnung vom oktober.

habe mich jetzt auf dieser seite eingelesen:

 de.funmobile.com/tandc.do

und eine sms mit dem text "stop alle" an die 86386 geschickt. direkt kam die antwort "sie sind kein abonnent..." 

frage 1: ist das jetzt sicher beendet? hat jemand die selbe sms verschickt und immernoch probleme mit der csw group gehabt bzw 4,99 euro berechnet bekommen?  oder kann ich jetzt beruhiged sein und der dienst ist sicher gekündigt?

frage 2: ist jemand rechtlich dagegen vorgegangen? sind sammelklagen bekannt? nutzt eine anzeige? an allen wegen gegen diesen anbieter bin ich sehr stark interesierrt!!! 

desweiteren werde ich morgen einen brief an die regulierungsbehörde für tk. schicken!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

bzw meinte die bundesnetzagentur!


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Gast schrieb:


> de.funmobile.com/tandc.do





Gast schrieb:


> frage 1: ist das jetzt sicher beendet?


Das wissen wir hier nicht, lass dich überraschen!





Gast schrieb:


> ist jemand rechtlich dagegen vorgegangen? sind sammelklagen bekannt?


Hammelplagen gibt es in D nicht und ob da wer schon einem zivilrechtlich vorgegangen ist, ist hier noch nie bekannt geworden.





Gast schrieb:


> nutzt eine anzeige?


Nein, da der Anbieter seinen Sitz in Asien hat. Außerdem, gegen wen soll sich eine Strafabzeige überhaupt richten? Wenn ich das System von funmobile/splashmobile richtig verstehe, dann kann auf diversen Internetseiten jede x-beliebige Handynummer zur Initiierung des Dienstes eingetragen werden, was noch längst nich bedeutet, dass der Handynutzer das auch selbst gewollt hat. Für Vertragskunden gibt es sicher Möglichkeiten der Abwehr solcher Forderungen aber für Prepaidkunden sieht es da mMn mau aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe eine SMS bekommen die lautet:
> 
> E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes CSW Group Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an ihren Partner.
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist es genauso abgebucht,was haben Sie weiter gemacht?Antwort bitte:[........] -Danke!


----------



## matchris (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Massive Vorgehensweise!

Hallo, habe mich auch zuerst erschrocken, als ich die sms las. Beim ersten Mal nicht ernstgenommen, habe ich beim zweiten Mal sofort reagiert, geschaut, wen ich möglichst kostenfrei erreichen kann.

Ich ging zu meinem Provider, dessen Deal es ja mit dem Anbieter war, der mich in die Zwickmühle brachte. Der Provider wußte nichts, ließ sich aber erklären, was passiert war und rief sofort bei der Zentrale an, die auch überrascht war.

Die Managerin im Geschäft beschäftigte sich 15 Minuten mit dem Thema, immer die Zentrale am Handy, und fand im Internet zahlreiche Hinweise auf diese Geld- und Zeitdiebe. Mir wurden aus Kulanz einmal 4,99 Euro vom Provider erstattet.

Danach hatte ich auch die zuständige Mail-Adresse vom Betreiber funmobile.de. Ich meldete mich dort per E-Mail mit unmißverständlichen Worten, Anfragen und einer Rückmeldefrist. Sie haben sich dann bei mir gemeldet und zuerst mir die Schuld gegeben. Unter massivem Druck bekam ich die Auszüge aus deren Datei, wobei meine IP.Adresse in 5 Zahlen falsch war. Ich hätte auch nicht gewußt, wer in unserer Wohnung (Kinderfrei, keine Fremden, Freunde oder Verwandte am Rechner) um 0:26 Uhr am Montag früh eine Einverständniserklärung gegeben haben könnte.

Wieder hagelte es meinerseits massive Einwände, worauf der Betreiber schneller antwortete (schlechtes Deutsch, las sich wie eine Mischung aus Osteuropäisch und Englisch und unter Androhung mich zu den Spam zu kategorisieren, wenn ich weiter "abuse" betrieben sollte) und mir zu verstehen gab, daß man sich zuerst im Internet mit den AGB´s einverstanden erklären muß, danach erhält man eine sms und kann darüber freischalten. Gleichzeitig mit der sms erhält man aber den Abbuchungsbescheid. Das ist meines Erachtens nicht rechtens. Ich erklärte dann dem Betreiber, was abuse bedeutet: mißbrauchen, falsch anwenden. Ja, ich fühle mich abused!

Ich werde mit dem ausgedruckten E-Mail-Verkehr heute zur Polizei wandern und Anzeige erstatten. Danach erhält die Bundesnetzagentur, wie hier im Forum empfohlen, die Unterlagen.

Es geht mir nicht so sehr um die 4,99 Euro, als die Unverschämtheit, meine Zeit zu stehlen, die ich brauche, um mich gegen diese Menschen zu wehren!

Gruß,
matchris


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein viel grösseres Problem dieser Art.
Mein Vertrag bei Vodaphone ist schon viele Jahre alt, inzwischen mit einem güstigen 5Euro-Tarif umgestellt, meine Tochter benutzt das Handy. Sie ist erst 11 und spielt damit nicht herum, benötigt es nur für die Schule.

Seit Ende September erhalte wir von einer 88xxx-Nr jeden So eine Werbe-SMS von funmobile wir seien jetzt angemeldet für 4,99.
Ich war bei der Durchsicht der Handyrechnung etwas hinterher und habe inzwischen über 35 EUR Zusatzkosten und keine Idee, wie ich das stoppen kann.

Bitte dringend um Hilfe, da ich alleinerziehend bin und finanziell gerade an der Wand stehe.
DANKE!!!

Andrea, Ulm


----------



## matchris (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo Andrea,

es hilft, wenn Du meinen Erfahrungsbericht gelesen hast, nur massive Vorgehensweise. Sowohl in Taten (Aufsuchen des Telefonanbieters Vodaphone und Bitte um Klärung) als auch in Worten (schriftliche Aufforderung via E-Mail an funmobile, Dich sofort dem Vertrag zu entbinden).

Wichtig ist, daß man auf keine Telefonnummer hereinfällt, die angeblich eine Hotline ist. Dann mußt Du leider beweisen, daß Du (oder Deine Tochter) funmobile NICHT per Internet oder wie auch immer aufgefordert habt, Euch Klingeltöne oÄ zu senden.

Laßt Euch alles schriftlich geben, besonders den Auszug Eurer Anforderung. Darin findet Ihr eine IP-Adrese (Nummerncode eines Computers). Vergleicht sie mit Eurer oder fragt Freunde nach deren Nummer. 

In meinem Fall vermute ich eine Art Zufalls-System, bei Euch könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß ein Schulfreund Deiner Tochter Zuhause sitzt um mit anderen Schabernack zu treiben.

Die Reihenfolge bis zur Abbuchung liest sich so:
Erst braucht funmobile eine Zustimmung ihrer AGB´s per Internet (daher die IP-Adresse), es folgen dann zwei zeitgleiche sms an die im Internet angegebene Mobil-Nummer, die eine (von funmobile oÄ) mit dem Hinweis, daß man sich jetzt alles Mögliche aufs Handy laden kann, die andere (von Vodaphone oÄ) bestätigt Dir die Abbuchung von 4,99 Euro von Deinem Konto, da man die Dienste in Anspruch genommen hat. Die Beweislage ist schwierig, denke aber, daß man nach Erhalt per sms immer noch eine Rücktrittsmöglichkeit haben sollte. Deine Tochter hat vermutlich die sms weggedrückt oder gelöscht, weil sie diese nicht kannte. Hier hilft nur das Auslesen der Daten vom Handy bei Vodaphone und diese sollten das als Sreviceleistung unentgeltlich machen.

Ich habe mir die AGB´s durchgelesen und festgestellt, daß ich sie streckenweise nicht verstehe (10 Seiten Kleingeducktes).

Mein Vorschlag lautet zudem, Dich mit dem gesamten Schriftverkehr an die Bundesnetzagentur und die Polizei zu wenden. Vielleicht ergibt sich hier im Forum ja auch noch die Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage. Das sollte man aber auch mit der Polizei besprechen.

Wenn alle Betroffenen hier im Forum sich einen guten und darauf spezialisierten Anwalt nehmen, der Chancen zur erfolgreichen Klage sieht, sollten wir alle schnell unser Geld zurückbekommen. Nicht nur das abgebuchte, sondern auch das per Zeit und Fahrerei entgangene Gehalt. 

Der Anwalt bezahlt sich in diesem Fall DURCH die Forderung (prozentual) selbst. Auch hier sollte man die Bundesnetzagentur und die Polizei nach bekannten Namen und Adresse befragen.

Viel Erfolg und bis bald,
matchris


----------



## blowfish (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



matchris schrieb:


> Vielleicht ergibt sich hier im Forum ja auch noch die Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage. Das sollte man aber auch mit der Polizei besprechen.



Kommt schon wieder mal einer auf die gaaanz neue Idee einer Hammelplage?
Oder wie heist dass noch?
Schau dir auch den Post 27 an


----------



## matchris (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

blowfish:

Vielen Dank für die ergiebige Auskunft.
Es geht nicht darum, daß ich eine Möglichkeit wiederhole, sondern nur nochmal darauf hinweise. Ich habe alle posts gelesen, bevor ich selbst eines verfasste.

Dann habe ich Andrea geantwortet. Wo war denn Dein post zu Andrea´s Problem? Hilfreich wäre gewesen, Ihr zu antworten und etwas in die Wege zu leiten oder Vorschläge zu machen.

Unterstützung sieht anders aus und "lustige" Wortspielchen und Sarkasmus gehören hier nicht hin.

Also, kommt da irgendwas Nützliches aus der Ecke?

Gruß,
matchris


----------



## technofreak (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



matchris schrieb:


> Vielleicht ergibt sich hier im Forum ja auch noch die Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage.


In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## matchris (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Vielen Dank, das habe ich jetzt zum dritten Mal gelesen.
Gibt es denn keine Vorschläge zu einem gemeinsamen Vorgehen?

Eine Gemeinschaft ist doch immer stärker als der Einzelne.
Also, was wäre der nächste Schritt?

matchris


----------



## sascha (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



> Also, was wäre der nächste Schritt?



Wie wäre es mit einer Anfrage an deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten? Der den Druck wiederum an das Bundesverbraucherministerium weitergibt? Immerhin sind die es, die zulassen, dass deutsche Verbraucher derart abgezockt werden.

Da könntest du deinen Tatendrang so richtig (und sogar sinnvoll) ausleben...


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Das Bundesverbraucherministerium ist derzeit nicht besetzt. Zuständig ist ohnehin das Wirtschaftsministerium.

fst-ev.de/upload/20081120155914.pdf


> Anders als andere Dienstleister haben die Anbieter vorn Telefonmehrwertdiensten insofern keine Möglichkeit, den Verbraucher gesetzeskonform über sein Widerrufsrecht zu informieren. Da die Dienstleistung vom Anbieter unmittelbar erbracht und leistungsbezogen abgerechnet wird, bedarf es einer Widerrufsbelehrung von vorneherein aber auch gar nicht.


Die Lobby ist jedenfalls sehr aktiv und lügt unseren Abgeordneten die Taschen voll. Natürlich kann man per Ansage das Widerrufsrecht erläutern. Man will nur nicht.

Jeder in die Lobbyarbeit investierte Euro zahlt sich aus.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



matchris schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das habe ich jetzt zum dritten Mal gelesen.


Auch bis zu Ende?  


matchris schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine Vorschläge zu einem gemeinsamen Vorgehen?


Abgesehen von den von Sascha und Bernhard  ans Herz gelegten Empfehlungen könntest 
  du versuchen eine  Verbraucherzentrale für dein Anliegen zu bewegen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html#post174506


----------



## sascha (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



> Zuständig ist ohnehin das Wirtschaftsministerium.



Du meinst das Ministerium, das seit vier Jahren intensiv überlegt, wie es die seit damals geltende Kostenpflicht für Dialer-Registrierungen (§ 142 (1) 3 TKG) in die Praxis umsetzen kann?


----------



## technofreak (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ist  die effektivste Vorgehensweise bei Mißbrauch in der Telekommunikation. Man wartet so
 lange bis die technische Weiterentwicklung das Problem von allein löst.  ( Wählverbindungen nahezu
 vollständig abgelöst durch DSL). Neu hinzukommende Probleme brauchen eben ihre Zeit, bis sie durch  
technischen Forschritt obsolet  werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Oh neee da bin ich ja nicht die einzige..es macht mich wahnsinnig das die andauernt geld von mir nehmen....jedesmal wenn ich auflade ziehen diese [edit]  mir was ab und ichstehe da blöööd. was kann ich tuhen


----------



## sascha (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



technofreak schrieb:


> Ist  die effektivste Vorgehensweise bei Mißbrauch in der Telekommunikation. Man wartet so
> lange bis die technische Weiterentwicklung das Problem von allein löst.  ( Wählverbindungen nahezu
> vollständig abgelöst durch DSL). Neu hinzukommende Probleme brauchen eben ihre Zeit, bis sie durch
> technischen Forschritt obsolet  werden.



Und die Dialer-Registrierer haben bis heute keinen Cent bezahlt - oder glaubst du, ein Andreas Richter und Konsorten werden jemals noch zur Kasse gebeten?


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Das Wirtschaftsministerium hat den Erfindungsreichtum der Dialeraufsteller, ahnungslosen Internetteilnehmern schwachsinnige Inhalte zu Schweinepreisen unterzujubeln, immer als förderungswürdige Innovationen in Zukunftsmärkten verstanden.

Die Fristen für die Berechnung der gesetzlichen Registrierungsgebühren sind im Rausch der Begeisterung über innovative Geschäftsmodelle, aus Schrottcontent Wertschöpfungen zu erzielen, die locker zur Investition in Firmenfahrzeuge von Porsche und Ferrari ausreichen, vermutlich willentlich verpennt worden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



technofreak schrieb:


> Ist  die effektivste Vorgehensweise bei Mißbrauch in der Telekommunikation. Man wartet so lange bis die technische Weiterentwicklung das Problem von allein löst.


Kleiner Zwischenruf: Ich finde das beachtlich, denn was technofreak hier schreibt, klingt nahezu wie die Übersetzung dessen, was ein britischer "Geistesverwandter" die Tage an die britische Regulierungsbehörde schrieb:
_
While I shall welcome any reduction in complaints, it has to be borne in mind that there have been reductions in particular types of complaint in the past. These reductions have often been related to changes in technology (e.g. the change to ADSL from dial-up) rather than actions taken by PP+. Moreover, in every case so far of a drop in complaints, it turned out that the PRS industry was busy preparing for the next big scam. Until PP+ addresses the fundamental issues that underlie PRS crime, I shall treat any short-term fluctuations in complaints with a certain degree of scepticism._

(Wenn man sich über einen Rückgang an Beschwerden freuen sollte, muß man sich darüber klaren sein, dass es einen Rückgang bei bestimmten Arten von Beschwerden in der Vergangenheit gab. Diese Rückgänge waren oft eher technologischen Veränderungen geschuldet (wie den Ersatz von Wählverbindungen durch DSL) als Maßnahmen von PP+ [dem britischen Regulierer]. Darüber hinaus hat sich bisher noch bei jedem Fall eines Rückgangs der Zahl der Beschwerden herausgestellt, dass die Mehrwertindustrie damit beschäftigt war, den nächsten großen Schwindel auszuhecken. Bis PP+ die grundsätzlichen Kernpunkte angeht, die Mehrwertbetrug ausmachen, sollte man jede Schwankung bei den Beschwerden mit einem gewissen Maß an Skepsis bewerten)(frei übersetzt)

Brilliant, Mike!
[In UK geht es dabei aktuell um eine Diskussion, die entstand, nachdem dort die Regulierungsbehörde ernsthaft begonnen hat, Mehrwertdienste als Thema für die Schule zu entdecken. Man präsentierte als Beispiel für erfolgreiche Karrieren im Mehrwertgeschäft ausgerechnet einen jungen Mann, der gleich zu Beginn seiner Karriere durch die Missachtung geltender Standards aufgefallen war. Dies führte u.a. zu der ironischen Frage, wie verdorben das Mehrwertgeschäft denn sein müsse, wenn man nicht einmal einen Mehrwertdienstler ohne Dreck am Stecken daherbringen kann. Obwohl es also um etwas ganz anderes geht, sind die grundsätzlichen Ähnlichkeiten in der Diskussion so auffällig, dass man sie selbst dann nicht mehr als zufällig bezeichnen könnte, wenn man nicht wüsste, dass die gesamte Regulierung *von Anfang an und international * gezielt nach den Vorstellungen der Anbieter und ohne ausreichenden Blick auf Verbraucherinteressen konzipiert und umgesetzt wurde. In Deutschland u.a. vom FST]


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

was helfen könnte, wäre Druck auf die Politik. 
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Wï¿½hlergedï¿½chtnis

Warum ist in den USA eine Millionenklage gegen die Anbieter möglich? Warum gibt es eine EU-Initiative gegen Mobilfunk-Abzocke? Warum werden solche Firmen in UK oder Australien aufgefordert, die Gebühren zu erstatten? tut Deutschland NICHTS?
Wenn man sich - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - entschließt, den Verbraucherschutz nicht zu beachten zum Wohle finanzieller Interessen einer internationalen Lobby, dann muß man wenigstens öffentlich dazu stehen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...enste-und-neuer-handy-vertrag.html#post247604


----------



## maria1418 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo, mir wurde über T-Mobile 14.95 € von Buongiorno in Rechnung gestellt, die Nummer ist jetzt für Buongiorno gesperrt.Die Rechnung werde ich nicht bezahlen, da ich zu keiner Zeit einen Vertrag unterschrieben habe. Habe eine Mail an Buongiorno gesendet, aber noch keine Nachricht erhalten. Das sind [............].T-Mobile sagte mir: Ziehen sie den Bertag von der Rechnung ab. Was nun weiter passiert, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Es wird Zeit, dass man auch in Deutschland zu Firmen wie Buongiorno _Buona notte_ sagt
Blinko: A Cellphone Charge Mystery - The Checkout
Buongiorno a/k/a Blinko: 42222, 69069, 99333 | Cell Phone Bill Complaints
und international tätige Firmen wie T-Mobile sollen sich bitte schön nicht so dumm stellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo,
habe auch gerade "Spaß" mit funmobilede.com. Die Verbrecher wollen tatsächlich 4,99 Euro pro Woche haben für Nüsse!!!
Beschwerdeschreiben soll man allen ernstes nach Hong Kong schreiben:
Funmobile 8383 Ltd. 15/F
Tower 1
Gand Central Plaza
138 Shatin
Ruralcomity Road
Hong Kong

Habe zunächst via Internet das Abo gestoppt und eine Bestätigungs-SMS erhalten.
Danach habe ich bei Vodafone angerufen und das Abo gesperrt; ebenso die Abbuchungen hierfür! Der Betrag von 4,99 Euro war zum Glück noch nicht abgebucht. Im übrigen ist das ein Callya Konto. Der Abbuchungsversuch von Funmobilede wird also wohl abgeblockt werden. Danach bin ich mal gespannt, was dann passiert. Vermutlich werden sie keinen weiteren Aufwand betreiben, um mir die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen, zumal sie im Internet bereits einen ruinösen Ruf haben. 
Fazit: wenn man schnell ist, hat man evtl. gute Chancen, unbeschädigt aus der Nummer zu kommen. Was haltet Ihr davon? Sehr Ihr in dieser Vorgehensweise Gefahren?

LG
Holger


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo Holger, 

wie hast Du das Abo im Internet gestoppt. Auf welche Homepage bist Du gegangen?

Vieln Dank!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hey ... 
könnt ihr mir mal helfen? 
Ich hab diese SMS nun auch schon zum 2 mal bekommen ... 
kann mich aber nicht dran erinner, dass ich mir i.wo angemeldet hab. 
An welche Nummer muss ich das mit dem Stop schicken???
Lg


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> wie hast Du das Abo im Internet gestoppt. Auf welche Homepage bist Du gegangen?
> 
> Vieln Dank!



Ich habe mich auf die Homepage von funmobilede.com eingeloggt, das abo dort storniert (es ist nicht klar erkennbar, wie man das da machen soll und man muss erstmal eine Weile probieren! Das machen die Säcke bestimmt extra, um möglichst viele bei der Stange zu halten!!). Danach waren die "credits" gelöscht und es kam eine Bestätigungs-SMS über die Kündigung des Abos - nicht jedoch über die Stornierung. Die ersten 4,99 Euro sind nach deren Rechtsverständnis auf jeden Fall fällig. Ich hatte zuvor mit einer "reizenden Dame" von der Hotline telefoniert - das war vielleicht eine Schlam... Jedenfalls meinte sie, die Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzgesetzes würden nicht gelten und wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde, würde ich das auch nicht behaupten! Da ich die Regeln des Forums wahren möchte, unterlasse ich hier die Auflistung an Worten, die mir bei diesem Telefonat durch den Kopf gingen. Gleich darauf habe ich bei der Kundenhotline von Voodofone angerufen und denen das Problem geschildert. Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man einen Prepaidtarif oder einen Vertrag hat, um Dienste sperren zu lassen. Die Sperrung wurde gleich eingerichtet und, soweit ich weiß, kein Geld abgebucht. Bestimmt haben die das versucht, aber jetzt müssen sie sich an uns persönlich wenden und werden das vermutlich nicht tun. Wichtig ist aber, schnell zu handeln, sonst ist die Kohle futsch!

Viele Grüße und frohes Fest
Holger


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hab eine sms an die nummer geschickt und erhielt eine SMS das mein abo nun gelöscht ist, welches ich nie beantragt oda zugestimmt hat. Mal sehen ob ich noch weitere sms kriege, ich hoffe es nicht. Thx


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ich hab da mal ne Nummer, wo man in Deutschland jemandenbei CSW erreicht!
01805-0088078.... *grins* Da geht auch ein reelle Person ans Telefon!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo Leute,

durfte mich gestern auch über funmobile aufregen als ich beim Versuch frei-SMS zu verschicken darüber "gestoplert" bin. Wurde aufgefordert meine Handynr. einzugeben woraufhin ich per SMS ein 4-stelliges Paßwort erhielt...dieses dann eingegeben tat sich dann ein Wunder: ich hab nun bei funmobile ein Konto -obwohl ich doch eig. nur ne frei-SMS verschicken wollte ?!?  Naja, in Anspruch genommen hab ich dort dann natürlich nichts, habe dann mein "Abo" (wußte gar nicht daß ich sowas abgeschlossen hatte) storniert, worauf eine SMS kam: "Dein Poly Club-Abo ist geloescht". SMS über irgendwelche berechnete Kosten habe ich bisher keine bekommen. Na toll. Habe dann heute sofort bei E-Plus angerufen und denen den Fall geschildert, die Dame hat recherchiert und sich den Fall notiert. Meinte daß man erstmal bis zur nächsten Rechnung abwarten müsse ob die denn überhaupt was abbuchen um dann weiter etwas zu tun.
Auch meinte sie man könne sich wegen der Sache mal an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden.
Denen die sich auch über funmobile ärgern müssen gebe ich den Rat: sofort beim Anbieter melden, egal ob ne SMS bez. Rechnung kommt oder nicht !!

MfG Chris !


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo, 

ich habe bei [noparse] Handyortung - Mobile Spy [/noparse](handyortung) meine Handynummer angegeben, aber keinen weiteren Code eingegeben. Seither bekomme ich wöchentlich 2,99 € von meiner Prepaid-Karte abgebucht. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen wie ich das wieder abstellen kann?

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hallo gebt einfach die folgende telefonnummer in euer handy ein  0180-5552968 hört genau zu was die gutste sagt gebt euere tele. ein und damit ist das abo hinfällig
fg sara


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

bitte stop hits.  Ich hab nur extra cash auf laden für €15  und bin grade in wein. Sie nemehn mein ganz gelt weg!

[...]


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Wir können für Dich keine Abos stoppen! Das musst Du schon selbst machen. Und Deine Handynummer zu veröffentlichen war ein grosser Fehler.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Wattestäbchen (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nachtrag
> de.funmobile.com/tandc.do
> Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: *Die Bundesnetzagentur wird sich für die 01805-Nummer ohne Preishinweis interessieren*


Ja, das ist richtig. Inzwischen wurde dort nach einer Anhörung ein Preishinweis angebracht: 





> Sie setzen sich unter 01805 00 88 0 78 mit einem Kundendienstmitarbeiter in Verbindung. 0,14€/ Min.a.d. Festnetz, andere Mobilfunkpreise möglich.


Nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil dieser Preishinweis schon zuvor verpflichtend gewesen wäre, wurde die Firma abgemahnt. Bei dieser Gelegenheit wurde auch festgestellt, dass dort eine Premium-Kurzwahlnummer 86386 beworben wird, unter der man den Dienst kündigen kann - ohne den vorgeschriebenen Preishinweis 


> ...können Sie das Abo unter "Meine Kampagne" löschen. Wenn Sie [...] beenden möchten senden Sie "STOP [...]" an 86386.


Das wegen dieses Sachverhalts eingeleitete Verwaltungsverfahren ist noch anhängig. Die offenbar aus diesem Forum heraus initiierte Meldung des Vorfalles half bei der Durchsetzung bestehender Vorschriften und in diesem Zusammenhang darf darauf hingewiesen werden, dass die Bundesnetzagentur auf derartige Hinweise angewiesen ist und ihnen im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten nachgeht, sobald sie Kenntnis hat. Es bleibt daher dringend wünschenswert, dass alle bekannt werdenden Verstöße gegen Preisangabepflichten und alle Fälle von Rufnummernmissbrauch umgehend bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden (und nicht nur hier im Forum).

Einen guten Abend wünscht - verbunden mit der Hoffnung auf weiterhin gute Zusammenarbeit zwischen computerbetrug.de und der Bundesnetzagentur
Ihr Wattestäbchen


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und SMS Abo*

hallo ich habe eine kostenlose SMS-Seite gesucht. Das gibt es nämlich. Leider bin ich auf einer Seite gelandet wo man die  Leute mit teueren SMS-Abo´s abzockt.
Ich habe eine SMS versendet und nachher gelesen daß dies ein SMS-Abo ist wo wöchentlich 4,99 kostet. Mir wurde über meinen Anbieter E-Plus sofort 4,99 € abgebucht. SMS-Basar heißt diese Seite. Ich habe sofort über die mir angegebene Nummer das Abo und die Anmeldung gekündigt und ordnungsgemäß abbestellt. Leider wurde  mir jetzt schon zum dritten male ein Betrag von 4,99 €  einfach abgebucht von meinem Handy-Konto. Obwohl eine Bestätigung von sms--Basar über die Abmeldung gesendet wurde. Tja, so eine teuere SMS habe ich noch nie erlebt. Also inzwischen schon 15,- Euro für nichts. Ich bin gar nicht mehr auf die Seite und möchte  dort auch gar keine SmS mehr versenden. Nun habe ich das Problem mit der Abmeldung und man weiß ja nicht wo man sich hin wenden soll. Ich hoffe, daß diese, absolut unverschähmte Abzocke jetzt nach wiederholter Abmeldung nun endlich eingestellt wird. ???????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf die Homepage von funmobilede.com eingeloggt, das abo dort storniert (es ist nicht klar erkennbar, wie man das da machen soll und man muss erstmal eine Weile probieren! Das machen die Säcke bestimmt extra, um möglichst viele bei der Stange zu halten!!). Danach waren die "credits" gelöscht und es kam eine Bestätigungs-SMS über die Kündigung des Abos - nicht jedoch über die Stornierung. Die ersten 4,99 Euro sind nach deren Rechtsverständnis auf jeden Fall fällig. Ich hatte zuvor mit einer "reizenden Dame" von der Hotline telefoniert - das war vielleicht eine Schlam... Jedenfalls meinte sie, die Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzgesetzes würden nicht gelten und wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde, würde ich das auch nicht behaupten! Da ich die Regeln des Forums wahren möchte, unterlasse ich hier die Auflistung an Worten, die mir bei diesem Telefonat durch den Kopf gingen. Gleich darauf habe ich bei der Kundenhotline von Voodofone angerufen und denen das Problem geschildert. Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man einen Prepaidtarif oder einen Vertrag hat, um Dienste sperren zu lassen. Die Sperrung wurde gleich eingerichtet und, soweit ich weiß, kein Geld abgebucht. Bestimmt haben die das versucht, aber jetzt müssen sie sich an uns persönlich wenden und werden das vermutlich nicht tun. Wichtig ist aber, schnell zu handeln, sonst ist die Kohle futsch!
> 
> Viele Grüße und frohes Fest
> Holger




hallo, 
so weit wie du war ich auch schon, aber ich find den rest net!
kannst du bitte erklären wie du auf darauf kommst!
also ich mein Mein Profil -> Mein Kampagne -> aber ich find den Button LÖSCHEN nicht!

mfg wäre echt nett wenn des jemand erklären könnte!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Uns ist das gleiche passiert, machen kannst nur wenig - neue Karte bei einer besseren Geselschäft kaufen und die Sache schnell vergessen.

LG V.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

ich habe zwar kein Handyvertrag dafür aber prepaid und bei mir kam mal so eine 
ähnliche sms von e-plus mir wurden für CSW Premium-Dienste Limitid Edition 4,99 Euro abgebucht. ich kann mich eigentlich nich daran erinnern diese dienste je in anspruch genommen zu haben. 

lg jasmin


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

bekomme ich meine 4,99€ denn irgendwie wieder?
ö.ô


----------



## Muffili (10 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

*Hallo zusammen! Möchte euch meine Erfahrungen mit "SMS Abo 88077 Ericsson" mitteilen! Nachdem ich die Abzocke auf meiner Handyrechnung feststellte, monierte ich bei meinem Provider 02. Dann gings los:*



> *E-Mail von O2:*
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> Das von Ihnen beanstandete Ericsson-Abo das erste Mal am 23. Dezember
> ...


 


> *Meine e-mail an o. g. Hotline mail-Addresse:*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> seit Dezember 2008 ziehen Sie über meinen Handy-Provider O2 wöchentlich für o. g. Abo Gebühren ein.
> ...


 
*Antwort von o. g. Hotline mail-Addresse:*



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> vielen Dank, dass Sie Ringtone Viva, unterstützt von Funmobile, kontaktieren!
> Funmobile bietet mobile Abonnementpakete an, die per Premium SMS angekündigt werden. Unser Ziel ist es, unseren Abonnenten ein breites Angebot an mobilen Inhalten anzubieten. Durch die Entrichtung einer Gebühr von 4,99 wöchentlich sind Mitglieder berechtigt, im Rahmen des Abonnements einen Witz pro Tag oder 10 Poly-Klingeltöne pro Monat bis zur Kündigung des Abonnements zu erhalten.
> Die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGB's werden deutlich auf unserer Webseite angeführt und müssen vorher bestätigt werden.
> ...



*E-Mail von O2:*



> leider haben wir keine Möglichkeit die Abrechnung der Dienste von
> Drittanbietern zu verweigern,
> da die deutschen Provider verpflichtet sind, die übermittelten Daten der
> jeweiligen Rufnummer
> ...


 
*Meine e-mail an Funmobile:*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wie ich Ihnen in meiner e-mail vom 02.03.09 bereits mitteilte, habe ich Ihr SMS-Abo nicht bestellt und demzufolge auch nicht genutzt! Wie ebenfalls mitgeteilt, erwarte ich den Eingang des von Ihnen unrechtmäßig in Rechnung gestellten Betrages in Höhe von gesamt € 44,91 bis spätestens zum 12.03.09 auf mein Konto bei ......


*Anwort von Funmobile:*



> Funmobile bietet mobile Abonnementpakete an, die per Premium SMS angekündigt werden. Unser Ziel ist es, unseren Abonnenten ein breites Angebot an mobilen Inhalten anzubieten. Durch die Entrichtung einer Gebühr von 4,99 wöchentlich sind Mitglieder berechtigt, im Rahmen des Abonnements einen Witz pro Tag oder 10 Poly-Klingeltöne pro Monat bis zur Kündigung des Abonnements zu erhalten.
> Die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGB's werden deutlich auf unserer Webseite angeführt und müssen vorher bestätigt werden.
> Bei Anforderung einer Kündigung werden alle Dienste der angegebenen Handynummer gekündigt. Wie gewünscht wurde die Kündigung soeben durchgeführt und eine Kündigungsbestätigung per SMS auf Ihr Handy versandt.
> Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass Sie nach Erhalt dieser Kündigungsbestätigung keine weiteren Nachrichten mehr von Funmobile erhalten werden. Ausserdem wird Ihnen auch nichts weiter in Rechnung gestellt, sofern Sie in Zukunft nicht wieder ein Abo bei uns bestellen.
> ...


 
*Meine Anfrage an O2:*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> nachfolgende e-mail habe ich von der Fa. Ericsson erhalten und ich bitte Sie um Mitteilung, ob am 23.12.08 um 18.41 Uhr mit der IP-Adresse 77.4.201.4 eine Verbindung hergestellt wurde. Zu dieser Zeit habe ich nachweislich gearbeitet und da ich alleine lebe, hat auch niemand Zugang zu meinem PC!!


*Die Antwort von 02:*



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> Leider können wir Ihnen diese Angaben nicht bestätigen. Wir haben keine
> Möglichkeit die von Ihnen geforderten
> Daten zu kontrollen.
> ...


 
*Meine e-mail an die Fa. Ericsson AG, Düsseldorf (Kontakt über deren Homepage):*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> mit großem Befremden erfuhr ich von meinem Handyprovider O2, dass die Fa. Ericsson hinter o. g. SMS-Abo-Sauerei steht!
> Als ich auf meinen Handyrechnungen wöchentliche Abbuchungen für o. g. Abo, das ich weder bestellt noch genutzt habe, in Höhe von jeweils € 4,99 vorfand, monierte ich diese bei meinem Provider und bekam folgende e-mail:


 
*(erste e-mail von 02, s. o.)*

Daraufhin schrieb ich an o. g. Hotline mail-Addresse folgendes:

*(meine erste mail an funmobile, s. o.) *

.......und bekam zur Antwort:


*(erste Antwort von funmobile, s. o.)* 



> Da "Greg" "ausserstande war, die angefallenen Kosten zurückzuerstatten", hakte ich nochmals nach und bekam zur Antwort:


 
*(zweite Antwort von funmobile, s. o.)* 



> Nun habe ich bei meinem Provider nachgefragt, ob zum o. g. Zeitpunkt eine Verbindung zu jener IP Addresse bestand und bin sehr gespannt auf die Antwort, da ich nachweislich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gearbeitet habe und auch niemand, da ich alleine lebe, meinen PC genutzt haben kann.
> Bei meiner Internet-Recherche stellte ich fest, dass Sie mittlerweile mit o. g. SMS-Abo fester Bestandteil auf Computerbetrugsseiten und -foren sind! Wenn Sie meinen, auf diese Weise Werbung für Ihre Firma machen zu müssen und sich massiv selbst zu schaden, ist das Ihre Sache. Ich gedenke jedoch nicht, das finanziell zu unterstützen.
> Unabhängig davon stellt sich mir die Frage, welcher Schwachkopf sich freiwillig für € 4,99/p. W. (!) ein Abo bestellt, das 1 Witz täglich und 10 Klingeltöne pro Monat beinhaltet!
> Da "Greg" mir die bislang angefallenen € 44,91 zzgl. evtl. weiterer wöchentlich bei meinem Provider in Rechnung gestellten Beträge nicht überweisen möchte, erwarte ich von Ihnen den Zahlungseingang auf mein Konto bei .......bis spätestens zum *18.03.09.*
> ...


 

*Daraufhin bekomme ich statt von der Fa. Ericsson wieder Antwort von Funmobile:*


> Vielen Dank, dass Sie Funmobile kontaktieren!
> Wir sind hier die zustandigen Sachbearbeiter fur die von Ihnen gebuchten Services.
> Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass man fuer die Einrichtung des Abonnements einen Internet-Anschluss und Ihr Handy physikalisch braucht, um den SMS Passwort zu bestatigen.
> Sollten Sie noch Fragen oder Zweifel haben, zögern Sie nicht sich mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen ([email protected]).
> ...


]


*Meine Anfrage an O2 (Antwort steht noch aus):*


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> danke für Ihre e-mail! Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass, wenn Sie die Daten mir gegenüber nicht bestätigen können, dies auch nicht gegenüber der Fa. Ericsson/Funmobile möglich ist?


 
*Und meine Antwort an Funmobile:*


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> nehmen Sie bitte zur Kenntnis, dass ich - wie in meiner e-mail an die Fa. Ericsson bereits mitgeteilt - zu der von Ihnen angegeben Zeit nachweislich gearbeitet habe und ein Klinikbetríeb weder eine private Internetnutzung noch die Verwendung von Handys, geschweige denn privaten, zulässt!
> Unabhängig davon ist es interessant, dass es in Foren zu Computerbetrug soundsoviele Menschen gibt, die, obwohl sie nichts irgendwo eingegeben haben, für Ihr SMS-Abo abkassiert wurden!
> Ich erwarte den Zahlungseingang wie bereits gefordert auf mein Konto!


 

*So, das wars, das ist der Stand von heute abend! Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten, Viele Grüße an alle*


----------



## teleboy (11 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

wieder ein geschädigter,

meiner Tochter (11 Jahre) wurden schon 2x4,99€ von der CSW Group Ltd. abgebucht (sie hat sich dort nicht angemeldet). Darauf hin habe ich hier das Forum und den Thread gefunden. Und *Dank* an diese Forum auch die Nummer mit für die "STOP" SMS gefunden.
Gleich darauf kam eine SMS zurück das "das ABO gekündigt ist".
"Toll" habe ich gedacht, jetzt sind zwar 9,98€ weg aber wir haben wieder Ruhe.  DENKSTE !!!!!!!!
Heute hat "*Buongiorno*" 2,99€ abgebucht für´n beknackten Premium Dienst.

*Gehören die auch zur CSW Group*?????
Weil wie kündige ich denn die schon wieder.

Das Geld kriege ich sowieso nicht wieder da es ´ne Aldi Karte ist und dort wird die Kohle immer gleich abgezogen.
Also werden wir ne neue Karte kaufen.

Was ich auf Funmobile gesehen habe erstaunt mich etwas. Da kann ich ja irgendeine Handynummer eingeben und registrieren anklicken und schon hat der oder die jenige ein Abo kassiert obwohl er/sie es nie wollte.
Oder geht das nicht so einfach ???????
Würde mich freuen wenn mich hierzu mal jemand aufklären könnte.


----------



## Muffili (11 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo Teleboy (und alle anderen  ),

in meinem obigen Beitrag beschreibt funmobile in seinem "2. Zitat" wie der Vertrag zustande kommt.

Hier ne Info über "Buongiorno" (aus nem Wirtschaftsblatt):
"About Buongiorno Group
Buongiorno (Italien, MTAX STAR: BNG) ist ein führendes, multinationales Medienunternehmen im Bereich des Digital Entertainments. Mit der Akquise von iTouch, einem signifikantem Akteur in der Distribution von Mobile Entertainment, Produkten und Diensten, wurde Buongiorno zum weltweit größten Anbieter von Mobile Entertainment, Information, Messaging und Marketing Services. Buongiorno ist Marktführer in Europa und den Vereinigten Staaten. Weiterhin ist Buongiorno in den Wachstumsmärkten Lateinamerika, dem mittleren Osten und Afrika vertreten. Buongiorno ist in Russland und dem Asien-Pazifik-Raum unter dem Namen Buongiorno Ltd. durch das Joint Venture mit dem japanischen Konzern Mitsui & Co., Ltd. vertreten. 
Buongiorno ist in zwei Geschäftsbereichen tätig: Mehrwertdienste für die Nutzer von fester und mobiler Telefonie (Consumer Services), vertreten durch die Marke BLINKO und über Partnerschaften mit führenden Medienunternehmen und Telefongesellschaften, sowie im Bereich der digitalen Marketing Services (Marketing Services). 
Des Weiteren ist Buongiorno Partner der NCL (National Consumer League), der ältesten amerikanischen Genossenschaft, die sich mit dem Kundenschutz (Aufklärungskampagnen für Mobile Entertainment Kunden) beschäftigt.
Weitere Informationen zu Buongiorno S.p.A. finden Sie auf unserer Website www.buongiorno.com"

Vielleicht kann man ja über die Website kündigen. Aus der geht nicht hervor, dass sie zur CSW Group gehört.

*Und hier jetzt noch die Antwort von funmobile (zu meinem obigen Beitrag):*

Sehr geehrter Kunde,
Vielen Dank, dass Sie Funmobile kontaktieren!
Wir haben Ihre Anfrage bezüglich der Kündigung Ihres Abonnements Funmobile erhalten. Gerne kommen wir diesem Anliegen nach; dazu benötigen wir allerdings diejenige Handynummer, die für das Abonnement registriert ist.
Gerne kommen wir Ihrem Anliegen nach und überprüfen Ihren Fall.
Um einen schnellen Ablauf gewährleisten zu können, ersuchen wir Sie, uns die Rufnummer so schnell wie möglich zukommen zu lassen.
Wir schätzen Ihr Anliegen und bedanken uns, dass Sie Funmobile ausgewählt haben.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Greg
Funmobile Kundenberatung

Jetzt haben Sie plötzlich meine Handy-Nummer nicht mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Habe entsprechend geantwortet (funmobile weiss wann und unter welcher IP Addresse das Abo angeblich zustande gekommen ist, kassiert über O2 und braucht jetzt die passende Handy-Nummer!!!??? Stinkt zum Himmel!)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste"*

Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH

Auch ich bin Opfer dieser Firma. Habe nie etwas bestellt oder bekommen von denen. Wenn man da mal einen an die Strippe bekommt ist nie jemand zuständig. Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein. Habe die Zentral in Berlin angeschrieben und von wo bekam ich Antwort? Aus Österreich. Schon alles sehr merkwürdig. Mein Handy Provider will mir nun das Handy sperren. Aber wer bezahlt schon was, was er nicht gebucht hat? Die haben von mir meinen normalen Rechnungsbetrag (hab ne flat) überwiesen bekommen und denen bei T-com gesagt, das ich den mist da nicht zahle. Bei den unzähligen Anrufen kannte man weder meine email addy noch meine Handy-Nr. oder meinen Namen. Hab jetzt die Faxen dicke und werde über meinen Anwalt Strafanzeige stellen. Anders ist dieser Abzockerbande wohl nicht zu leibe zu rücken.


----------



## teleboy (17 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

so *Buongiorno* hat am Sonntag brav wieder 2,99 abgezogen.
Nun ist erstmal Schluss. Habe ne neue Medion-Karte geholt und werde die alte rausschmeissen.
Trotz alle dem ärgern tuts mich mächtig.
Da es nur Kleinstbeträge sind  Versuch mal deine Euronen wieder zu bekommen. Ist doch fast aussichtslos. Zumal ich bis jetzt immer noch nicht weiß wie ich den Müll abbestellen kann.

Gruß teleboy


----------



## t0m_W (20 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin erschrocken und erstaunt über die heutigen Abzockmethoden.
Meine Freundin ist letzte Woche auch Opfer von Funmobile (Ericson) 
geworden, auch hier sind wohl 10€ den Bach runter gegangen...

Sehr gerne würde ich mit allen möglichen Mitteln gegen diese Verbrecher vorgehen,
bisher habe ich allerdings noch von keinem einzigen Fall gelesen, der 
von Erfolg gekrönt wurde. 

Wie siehts aus mit Anzeigen bei der Polizei? Problematisch sind nur die entstehenden Kosten,
falls man einen Anwalt hinzuziehen muss...

Würde mich über weitere hilfreiche Kommentare freuen...
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Muffili (20 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



t0m_W schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin erschrocken und erstaunt über die heutigen Abzockmethoden.
> Meine Freundin ist letzte Woche auch Opfer von Funmobile (Ericson)
> ...


 Hallo, wie oben ausführlich beschrieben hab ich mich an meinen Provider, Funmobile, Ericsson, die Bundesnetzagentur und die Verbraucherschutzzentrale gewandt. Letztere nannte zwar die Möglichkeit, einen Mahnbescheid über die einkassierten Beträge zu beantragen (wobei man die Gerichtskosten dafür erst mal selbst zahlen darf), allerdings ist der Firmensitz ja nicht Deutschland, was die Verbraucherschützer als besonderst dreist beschrieben. Die Bundesnetzagentur hab von mir sämtlichen Schriftverkehr und hier soll ich mich jetzt gedulden. Beide können - da es sich um das Telekommunikationsgesetz handeln soll - nicht rechtlich für mich tätig werden, d. h. ich müsste mir einen Anwalt nehmen oder den Mahnbescheid erst mal selbst beantragen. Was ich auf jeden Fall als nächstes tun werde, ist Strafanzeige erstatten und mich an die entsprechende Abteilung (muss ich noch recherieren) der EU wenden. Ich glaube, dass sich möglichst viele an Verbraucherschutzorganisationen und die Bundesnetzagentur wenden sollten, damit diese Abzocke endlich bekannt wird. Ach ja, den Handy-Provider werde ich auch wechseln, ich mag mit Leuten, die Verträge mit Computerbetrügern abgeschlossen haben, nichts zu tun haben (andere Provider haben offensichtlich sehr wohl die Nummer auf Wunsch ihrer Kunden sperren lassen) !
Viele Grüße!


----------



## jupp11 (20 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Muffili schrieb:


> Ach ja, den Handy-Provider werde ich auch wechseln, ich mag mit Leuten, die Verträge mit Computerbetrügern abgeschlossen haben, nichts zu tun haben (andere Provider haben offensichtlich sehr wohl die Nummer auf Wunsch ihrer Kunden sperren lassen) !
> Viele Grüße!


Die ach so tollen Superduperbilliganbieter müssen ja irgendwie ihre Kosten wieder reinkriegen.
und um satte Gewinne einzufahren, drückt man schon mal ein oder sogar beide  Augen zu


----------



## Muffili (20 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Wenns ein Billiganbieter wäre!!!!! O2 zockt mich auch ohne Funmobilie und Ericsson nicht schlecht ab :wall: ! Aber offensichtlich nicht genug!
LG


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo ich hatte heute auch spass mit funmobile hab das sogenannte abo über die seite gelöscht war echt nett gemacht -.- so das man es suchen muss....

habe dan nochmal stop pl an die numme rgesand und bekamm die nachricht meein club schon gekündigt wurde naja ich wollte euch mal fragen die 5 euro sind nun weg ? weil ich müsste mein handy erst aufladen bzchen die dan sofort ab ? und habt ihr noch weiter ärger gehabt als ihr es per sms beendet habt wär echt nett wenn sich einer von euch dazu äußern könnte vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du hattest die SMS womöglich an die falsche Nummer gesendet. Auf der Website muss man zuerst ganz oben rechts auf die jeweilige Länderkennung umstellen. Für Deutschland heißt es dann:
> Den Status kann man gem. AGB auch abfragen, dazu "STATUS" an die 88077 senden - beachte, beides kostet was, ohne dass der Anbieter darauf hinweist.
> 
> Wer ist der Anbieter von funmobile? Man sucht sich schon dumm und dappig auf deren Websites, bis man erfährt, dass es sich um das Hong Konger Unternehmen *Funmobile 8383 Ltd.* handeln soll. Was soll der Quatsch, mit dem alle deutschen Provider klüngeln?



Ich habe heute den Versuch unternommen und "STOP ALL" an die 88077 gesendet und bekam die Antwort es sei gekündigt. Nun mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.LG


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den Versuch unternommen und "STOP ALL" an die 88077 gesendet und bekam die Antwort es sei gekündigt. Nun mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.LG




Hallo zusammen,
habe es genauso gemacht und jetzt mir bleibt leider auch nichts anderes übrig denn mein Anbieter Baise bei dem ich schon fast 10 Jahre einen Vertrag habe ist unkooperativ.
LG


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ericsson-IPX und Funmobile bekommen hohe Strafe von der britischen Regulierungsbehörde:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...-gegen-ericsson-ipx-funmobile.html#post274689


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Also ich bekomme wöchentlich eine SMS von eplus wo drin steht 

"Ihnen wurden soeben 4.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes von CSW Group Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich an den Partner"

dabei hab ich nie etwas abgeschlossen mit dene.
Hab eben einmal "STOP PL" an die 88077 und nochmal "STOP ALL" an die selbe Nummer geschickt.

beim ersten bekam ich ne SMS zurück das mein Poly Club Abo nun gelöscht ist und bei dem zweiten <GRATIS MITTEILUNG> Alle deine Dienste sind ausgelaufen. Hilfe unter:
0180 00 88 0 78.

Hoffe das mir jetzt keine 4,99€ mehr abgezogen werden =)

Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Sirius (28 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "Ihnen wurden soeben 4.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes von* CSW Group Ltd.* berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich an den Partner"


 Vom Partner *CSW Group Ltd.* wird man wohl nichts mehr hören. Der hat momentan ein Vollstreckungsverfahren am Hals und die Webseite wurde abgeschaltet: CSW

Auch im britischen Handelsregister ist man "not amused". Dort steht unter Status  "In Administration" (unter Zwangsverwaltung...)


> For an England/Wales company, this means that the company is live but has a receivership against one or more of its properties.


----------



## Muffili (29 März 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme wöchentlich eine SMS von eplus wo drin steht
> 
> "Ihnen wurden soeben 4.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes von CSW Group Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich an den Partner"
> 
> ...


 
Für dieses Abo wird wohl Ruhe sein, aber wer weiss, welches als nächstes kommt! Man muss diesen [.........] endlich auch in Deutschland das Handwerk legen, so wie es in anderen Ländern wie hier zu lesen offensichtlich möglich ist!!! LG


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe mich auch nirgens angemeldet und habe 2x die besagte sms bekommen aber das geld 4x abgezogen bekommen zum thema erst ab 16 ich bin 14!und 2monate taschengeld weg sind auch doof.ich hab auch diese stpo LP sms geshcick und bis jezt ist eig. nix mehr passiert danke ann alle



wohin schickt ihr sms stop lp?????????????????????????


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hallo rad, 
kannst du mir die telefonnummer geben, ich habe eine email geschickt, aber wann die bearbeitet wird, keine ahnung. ich habe leider nur die hotline gefunden. wäre dir dankbar!!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

meine schwester hat auch 2 mal geld abgezogen bekommen...
nur einemal 4,99€ und etwa 10€ nachdem sie eine sms geschrieben hat...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

nachdem wir 3x 4,99 Euro für premium-SMS abgezogen bekommen haben, habe ich mich im internet mal erkundigt. das was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, bringt mich zur weißglut.
Die Zielrufnr., die uns die 15 Euro gekostet haben lautet 0004263129. Hat noch jemand diese Nr. auf seiner Abrechnung? Leider konnte mir bisher noch keiner die Abzockfirma dazu nennen.


----------



## Sidag611 (20 April 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



rad_ schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern bei Buongiorno angerufen habe (nicht Hotline) hat sich die Sache geklärt. Ein Mitarbeiter hat mich heute angerufen und mir die Kosten
> anstandslos erstattet.





Hallo wie ist den die Nummer, das habe ich gefunden:  Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH  Arndtstr. 34, 10965 Berlin, Berlin  T: 030/6162270  F: 030/61622733  BUONGIORNO.COM - Digital entertainment to everyone through innovation  E-Mail - nicht verfügbar. Ist das die richtige Nummer?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

In den USA, insbesondere in Florida, geht man gegen diese Firmen mit aller Vehemenz vor, verhängt Millionenstrafen *und investiert diese, um gegen andere Firmen vorzugehen.
*News Release - Florida Attorney General Sues Nationwide Internet Cramming Company

In Deutschland nennt man das "innovative Dienste" und protegiert es von ganz oben.


> Attorney General Bill McCollum today announced that his office has sued an internet marketing company, alleging it was engaging in *blatantly deceptive business practices and cramming charges onto consumers’ wireless phone bills*. *Buongiorno*, which calls itself one of the world’s largest enabler of digital mobile entertainment, could be facing civil penalties for adding monthly charges to wireless bills even though consumers are unaware that they have purchased or agreed to purchase cell phone content.
> 
> *“For too long, not enough attention has been paid to the manner in which unscrupulous companies were conducting business in a proverbial Wild West of rogue internet marketing. We are going to clean up this industry,” said Attorney General McCollum. *“Internet companies will not be permitted to defraud and deceive Florida’s consumers.”


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo,

habe wie so viele hier auch die besagte sms bekommen und gleich darauf eine sms mit "STOP ALL" zurückgeschickt. Als keine antwort folgte, habe ich erneut eine sms mit "STOP" geschrieben. Nachdem ich darauf wieder keine Antwort bekam, habe ich eine mail an funmobilede.com geschickt und die sofortige kündigung gefordert. Heute habe ich dann geschrieben bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> Vielen Dank, dass Sie Kundendienst kontaktieren.
> Wir haben Ihre Anfrage bezüglich der Kündigung Ihres Abonnements erhalten.
> Gerne kommen wir diesem Anliegen nach; dazu benötigen wir allerdings
> ...




Muss dazu sagen habe die sms, dass ich auf Funmobilede.com angemeldet bin, erst gestern bekommen und direkt mit Stop usw. geantwortet. Bis jetzt wurde mir noch kein Geld abgezogen, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich im Moment auf meiner Prepaid-karte des Handys nur 3.15€  habe. Was haltet ihr davon, soll ich abwarten ob mir überhaupt etwas abgezogen wird? Wie soll ich auf die Mail reagieren?

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2009)

*Premiumdienste*

Ich habe einem Gewinnspiel mit gemacht und habe meine Nummer eingegeben, da war aber keinesfalls die rede von irgendwelchen Kosten, Abos oder sonstiges.

Kannst du mir vielleicht die nummer von Buongiorno geben, nicht die Hotline.

Wäre super nett


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hi, 

ich habe im februar den dienst der Kostenlosen sms versendung genutzt....
Nun bekomme ich sobald ich geld auf mein handy habe innerhalb von 30min die sms von blau.de das mir soeben 4,99euro für die nutzung  des Premium dienstes von CSW Group Ltd. berechnet worden. Ich nutze diesen service überhaupt nicht.
Dennoch wurden gestern allein an die 20euro wegen dieses dienstes was ich gar nicht nutze berechnet! Und als ich diese nummer anrufen wollte die in dieser jeweiligen sms mitgesendet wurde. So kam schon die nächste... Nun habe ich kein geld auf handy und habe bedenken wieder geld drauf zu laden. Das ist beschiss.....


----------



## Samu (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo ich kläre hier auch mal einiges auf 



hier die seite von wo ihr die ganzen sms bekommt:

Funmobile - Download Top Monophone, Polyphone, Real Music Töne, Farbige Logos, Handy-Spiele, Handy-Bildschirmschoner

Wenn ihr das immer wieder bekommt und wisst nicht was ihr machen sollt schickt eine sms an 88077 mit dem Inhalt : STOP PL...(geschrieben STOP leerzeichen PL) Ich hatte gestern noch kein geld auf dem handy dann kam jeden tag um 12:23 3mal die gleiche sms ihr guthaben reicht für den kostenpflichtigen dienst nicht aus. gestern hab ich mir dann eine 15euro aufladekarte geholt und naja jetzt sind es nur noch 10^^...um 10:04 kam jetzt grad die sms. kündigt das sonst kommt da jede woche 4.99 weg. die deppen kann man sowieso nicht erwischen und wenn doch bringt es nichts. da zahlt man für den anwalt mehr wie für alles andere.



Hier nochmal zum lesen was auf der seite steht. ich hab das auch nicht beantragt aber ich denke mal wenn jemand eure handynummer hat kann er einfach diese eingeben und ihr seid dann ohne guthaben auf dem handy^^. das geld, dass euch abgezogen wird geht natürlich an diese funmobile firma.


Durch Anklicken von "Anmelden" bestätige ich, dass ich mindestens 16 Jahre alt bin und die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGBs gelesen habe. Ich weiß, dass das Bonus-Klingeltonangebot nur für Kunden mit kompatiblen Mobiltelefonen von T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus, O2, Debitel und Mobilcom gilt und dass es sich um einen Polyphone für 4.99€ wöchentlich (für 10 credits Polyphone) handelt; ich weiß, dass die Gebühren mit meiner Mobiltelefonrechnung abgerechnet werden und dass mir die Genehmigung zur Nutzung des Dienstes vom Kontoinhaber vorliegen muss. Du kannst den Dienst jederzeit beenden, wenn Du "STOP PL" an 88077 sendest (Standardtarif).





HIER NOCHMAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WICHTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ihr wisst nicht mehr weiter wie man das stoppen kann?


Du kannst den Dienst jederzeit beenden, wenn Du....... STOP PL ........an 88077 sendest (Standardtarif).


STOP leerzeichen PL achtet auf die schreibweise am besten alles groß und das leerzeichen nicht vergessen. an die 88077.


Hoffe ich hab hier einigen weitergeholfen die das gleiche problem haben 

Gruß Samu


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Wo kann man bei Buongiorno noch anrufen? Habe nur die Hotline... So ein mist... Die haben mir schon 5 smsn oder so geschickt  aber wenn ich bei der hotline anruf ist da nur diese automatische frauenstimme die sagt es wär nix... Wie lautet die andre Nummer? Würde mich echt über ne antwort freuen


----------



## c.bendrick (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wo kann man bei Buongiorno noch anrufen? Habe nur die Hotline... So ein mist... Die haben mir schon 5 smsn oder so geschickt  aber wenn ich bei der hotline anruf ist da nur diese automatische frauenstimme die sagt es wär nix... Wie lautet die andre Nummer? Würde mich echt über ne antwort freuen



Hallo

Schau mal hier,  habe auch Probleme damit !

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/57898-buongiorno-abzocke.html


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hallo, ich bin gestern auch in die Falle von "funmobile" getappt. 

Diesmal aber eine andere Masche über den Platformanbieter Facebook. 

habe dort einen iq - test gemacht , ohne zu wissen, dass ich einen Vertrag abschließe. 

Dann lief das selbe Muster nochmal ab. Ein richtiger Betrug. habe heut mal an [email protected] geschrieben- die hatten im letzten Monat einen Bericht über Internetabzocke. Vielleicht greifen Sie das Thema ja auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo, 

auch ich habe ein Problem mit Ericsson, funmobile.de. Ohne meine Wissen und Wollen, soll ich ein Poly-Club Abo bestellt haben, laut der Dame am Telefon (mit unverkennbar osteuropäischem Akzent) soll ich das sogar noch mitten in der Nacht getan haben, zu einer Uhrzeit, zu der der geneigte Bundesbürger seine Nachtruhe abhält (so auch ich). 24,95 mtl. werden mir nun schon seit einem halben Jahr zur normalen T-mobile-Rechnung hinzugebucht. Ich habe natürlich sofort die Kündigung eingereicht und um schriftliche Bestätigung gebeten, woraufhin mir gesagt wurde, dass dies nicht möglich sei. Stattdessen begnügt sich dieser "Anbieter" damit, eine SMS zu schicken, in der süffisanterweise unter der Kündigungsmeldung eine Werbemeldung erscheint. Unfassbar. Sehr ärgerlich, dass es mit sehr sehr viel Aufwand verbunden ist, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen und dann auch nur mit mäßigen Erfolgsaussichten. Ich werde künftig ganz akribisch über meine Rechnungen wachen und jede Unregelmäßigkeit sofort zur Meldung bringen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf Fun Mobile reingefallen. Habe bei O2 angerufen und den Hinweis bekommen eine SMS an die Nummer 66399 mit dem Inhalt:

Fun Mobile
Stop

zu senden.

Das habe ich nun gemacht und hoffe, dass ich nichts mehr bekomme. Die bis jetzt abgezogenen Beträge muss ich wohl vergessen. 

LG

Hanni


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hallo Hanni, 

dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch mit funmobile.

Hau bei o2 nen bißchen auf den putz- mir haben sie danach erstmal 50 € gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Chaotifrau (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> nachdem wir 3x 4,99 Euro für premium-SMS abgezogen bekommen haben, habe ich mich im internet mal erkundigt. das was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, bringt mich zur weißglut.
> Die Zielrufnr., die uns die 15 Euro gekostet haben lautet 0004263129. Hat noch jemand diese Nr. auf seiner Abrechnung? Leider konnte mir bisher noch keiner die Abzockfirma dazu nennen.



Konnte Dir jemand helfen? Mein Sohn hat auch diese Nummer auf seiner Rechnung. Das wird langsam echt teuer und arg nervig.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe das gleiche Problem mit der Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH. Ich bin seid 6 Jahren Mobilcomkunde und habe meinen Vertrag im November 2008 um 2 weitere Jahre verlängert. Im Dezember 2008 tauchten das erste Mal Abrechnungen für Sonderdienste von Buongiorno auf meiner Handyrechnung auf. Daraufhin habe ich bei der Mobilcom angerufen und die Auskunft erhalten, das ich per Mail an Buongiorno dieses Abo so schnell wie möglich kündigen soll. Ich habe dann auch am 12.12.2008 eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen und bis März 2009 Ruhe gehabt. Im April tauchten wieder Sonderdienstabrechnungen von Buongiorno auf meiner Rechnung auf und ich habe seid dem die ominöse Firma mehrmals an meine Kündigung und ihre Bestätigung erinnert. Leider habe ich bis heute keine Antwort bekommen und auf meiner aktuellen Rechnung taucht Buongiorno schon wieder auf. Ich bin stinksauer.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Bei facebook kann man sich bei einem IQ-Test mit seinen FReunden messen. Die Ergebnisse der Freunde sind aber nur frei erfunden. UM die Ergebnisse sehen zu können muss man dann seine Handynummer angeben, dann bekommt man die zugeschickt. Über ein Abo wird dort nichts geschrieben nicht mal etwas kleingedrucktes gibt es. Also wurden mir insgesamt 20 Euro für 25 Klingeltöne abgezogen. Ich wusste erst nich von wo mir die Sachen abgezogen wurden, bis  mein Vater herausgefunden hat, dass dies über facebook geschehen ist.
Mein Tipp: Neue Prepaid-Karte, denn dann kannst du wirklich sicher sein, dass nichts mehr abgebucht werden kann. Viel Glück!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

DEr obere Beitrag ist meiner. Übrigens wurde mir das GEld von funmobile.de abgezogen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo ihr !
Ich habe jetzt das abo gekündigt aber wie bekomme ich meine 10 euro zurück?
Den bei mir sind 2 x 4.99 abgezogen worden.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hi,

nachdem ich diese Beiträge gelesen habe, wurde mir klar, wie ich mir mein angebliches Abo von 4,99 € die Woche geholt habe, nämlich auch über den Facebook IQ-Test!!!
Hat jemand noch Erfahrungen, wie man wieder an sein Geld kommt? Mir wird das ganze immer über meine klarmobil-Rechnung abgezogen. Ich habe mir schon überlegt, diese Rechnungen zurückzugeben und nur die "richtige" Summe an klarmobil zu überweisen, weiß aber nicht, ob die mir dann da einen Strick daraus drehen können? Jemand Erfahrungen? DANKE!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hallo
ich bekomme jedes Mal wenn ich mein Handy auflade folgende SMS:

Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung eines Premium-Dienstes von CSW Group Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.

Was soll ich jetzt tun um das zu stoppen? Ich möchte so eine Dienst nicht in Anspruch nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

bei mir kam die sms auch heute
eplus hat ihnen 4,99 ezuro für.... abgerechnet
habe dann eien sms mit stop pl gesendet
und als antwort kam "dein poy club abo ist gelöscht..."
dann hab ich stautzs an die nummer geshcickt und als antwort kam "folgende abos sond aktiv: oht (sms) + subscription"

dabei haber ich mich niemals bei der firma oder so angemeldet
was soll ich tun? weil wir fehlen jetzt schon über 6 euro und witzig ist das nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

ICH BIN DA AUCH KEIN MITGLIED MIR WURDEN AUCH 4,99 ABGEZOGEN ich hab an die nr 88077 stop zürückgesendet und es kam eine sms mit der benachrichtigung sie sind noch kein mitglied melden sie sich an was tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienst Buongiorno & Co.*

Hi vergesst die ganze Kündigerei via Anruf, Mail, Webseite besuchen. Ich hatte alles ausgenutzt, habe SMS geschickt mit STOPFUN(3,99 Euro), auf Hotline angerufen(3,99 Euro / min). Habe Mails an die Adresse geschickt,- NIX hats gebracht. Jetzt habe ich meine alte Handynummer gesperrt und mir eine neue geben lassen. Jetzt ist endlich Ruhe.
Ich habe für 3 Monate Mitgliedschaft und den Versuch da wieder rauszukommen ein Arsch  voll Geld hingelegt. Für das Geld hätte ich könne ein Jahr bei meinem Anbieter telefonieren können.
Aber ich weiß bis heute noch nicht wie ich dort hingekommen bin.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo,
ich habe von E - Plus die Tel. Nummer 01805 00 88 078 erhalten.
Die Dame am Telefon erklärte mir es gäbe einen Vertrag mit der Fa.
Fun - Mobile. Dieser ist jetzt gekündigt. Bestätigung per SMS erhalten.

1. Ich hatte keinen Vertrag mit Fun - Mobile.

2. Ich habe der Bundesnetzagentur eine schöne Email dazu geschrieben.
    Mal schauen, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme.

Viele Grüsse
Walter


----------



## LadyNicole (21 August 2009)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo. Ich habe das selbe Problem und hab nun bei vielen gelesen eine SmS zu schicken mit STOP aber an welche Nummer ? Wär schön wenn mir das jemand sagen kann:smile:  LG


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*Wireless Solution- Kündigung?*

Hi. ich habe so in ähnliches Problem. Bei mir werden auch ständi 4.99 Euro abgezogen und die nUmmer heißt auch 1232111.
Der Unterschied bei mir ist, mein Handy zeigt diesen Spruch an:

E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4,99 Euro für die Nutzung des Premium- Diensts von Wireless Solution berechnet. Bei fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.

Also ist Wireless Solution der Geldabheber, oder was?

Das Problem ist, wie kündige ich?
An welche Nummer schicken und was soll in der SMS stehen?

Wenn einer die Antwort weiß, bitte sofort zurückschreiben.

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo !!ich war nur bei fettervogel kostenlose Klingeltöne, wollte mir einen runterladen habe aber nie einen bekommen und siehe da, mir wurden 2X4,99 Euro abgebucht über sybase,habe dort angerufen,, E-Mail geschickt und ein Fax nach Sybase geschickt und zwei Tage später wurde mir das Abo bei Poly-Club aufgelöst!!! ich habe niemals irgendwo ein Abo abgeschlossen!!! dafür aber viel Geld bezahlt! Tigershark4


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



rad_ schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern bei Buongiorno angerufen habe (nicht Hotline) hat sich die Sache geklärt. Ein Mitarbeiter hat mich heute angerufen und mir die Kosten
> anstandslos erstattet.



Hey darf ich nach der Nummer fragen bei der du angerufen hast?
Mir ist nämlich genau das gleiche passiert.
Lg


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Der Beitrag von rad_ war vom 17.07.*2008* und ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, der den Sachverhalt bezweifelt. Also mache dir da besser keine Hoffnung.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ich habe schon seit ca. einem Jahr einen Vertrag mit Aldi- Talk geschlossen. Ich kaufe mir etwas häufiger als jeden Monat eine 15€- Geldkarte. Davon werden mit 3x 2.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium- Dienstes von ZED abgebucht. 
Ich war auch schon im E- Plus- Laden und ein Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt ich sollte auf: premiumdienste.eplus.de gehen und dort auf i-eine adresse ne mail schreiben.

ABER AUF WELCHE adresse bzw. nummer soll ich schreiben bzw. anrufen?????????

Bitte helft mir...
danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit und danke im vorraus.


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...werden mit 3x 2.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium- Dienstes von *ZED* abgebucht.
> 
> ABER AUF WELCHE adresse bzw. nummer soll ich schreiben bzw. anrufen?


Versuchs mal damit:





Heiko schrieb:


> *Zed Germany GmbH Tel: *
> 0180 5 07 27 72
> 030 20 00 38 4-40


----------



## UlliZ (3 April 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste"  jetzt schon auf der ge-em-ix-Homepage*

Sehr schwache Nummer eines großen e-mail-Portals: ruft man bei gmx die Website mit dem Postfach 'Ordnerwahl' ab, gibt es auf der entsprechenden Seite den Einstieg bzw. Link zu einem kleinen 'Intelligenztest' von ungefähr dem Niveau 'was ist 2*2+10: 7, 14, 28 oder 97?'
Hat man das beantwortet, wird die Handynummer abgefragt "zwecks Mitteilung einer PIN für das Ergebnis" und im Kleingedruckten (rechts, senkrechte Spalte, mittelgrün auf etwas hellerem Grün) etwas fabuliert von 'alle 5 Tage 30 Credits, für 2,99 Euro, Abo' ohne Hinweise auf Widerspruchrecht und die ganze Litanei.

Werbung bei gmx dürfte nicht ganz billig sein, das Geschäftsmodell der Blinko bzw. Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH  scheint also ganz gut zu laufen, wie es den Anschein hat...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

ich bin 12 habe einen kleinen test gemacht und ab dem 29.3 kriege ich immer wieder sms mit"E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 2.99 EUR für die NUtzung des Premien-Dienstes von Buongiorno berechnet." Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun?


Weißt du noch, wie du ihn ausgelöst hattest? Dort gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, den Spaß zu beenden. Ansonsten versuchs mal hier: Blinko Gold DE oder rufe die dort genannte Telefonnumme  an.


> 01805 00 88 054 (0,14€ pro Minute aus dem Festnetz der DTAG,  maximal 0,42 € pro Minute aus den Mobilfunknetzen)


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Die Nummer weiß ich nicht mehr aber das Kündigen bringt eh nichts! Ich habe jetzt bereits 5 mal mit STOPFUN und STOPGAMES gekündigt. Sie buchen immer wieder ab. Ich hatte gerade das erste mal STOPGAMES geschickt, da kam dann nichts mehr. Ich dachte es wäre vorbei als ich dann aber ein paar Tage später mein Guthaben aufgeladen habe ging das wieder von vorne los. Ich bekam sogar SMS, dass ich nun vom Abo abgemeldet sei aber trotzdem zieht man mir immer 2,99 € ab. Ich denke da hilft nur eine E-Mail. Ich werde da hin schreiben und dann direkt mit Anwalt drohen, wenn das nicht genügt muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ich habe das probelm auch ich habe den die SMS geschickt 55455 habe auch die SMS zurück bekommen aber eine woche später habe ich  wieder die SMS belommen wo mir wieder 2.99€ abgezogen wurden ich finde es eine freschhiet das ist nur abzockerrei und wenn sie da nich so fort stoppen wende ich mich an einen anwalt...!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Schickt : STOPALLE an die 55755. Ich habe es gerade probiert, da es bei meinem Sohn auch immer abgebucht wurde. Nach ein paar Minuten bekommt man eine SMS dass alles gekündigt ist. Leider ist das bisher abgebucht Geld auch weg. Aber besser so, als wieder eine Abbuchung.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ich habe vor kurzem mein Handyguthaben aufgeladen und mittlerweile habe ich nur noch 0,93 cent auf dem handy ich bekomme sms'n in denen mir für mein abo gedankt wird...und es wird mir immer mehr geld abgezogen!

vor einpaar stunden habe ich diese sms bekommen : >> E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 2,99 EUR für dir Nutzung des Premiumdienstes von Buongiorno berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.<<
Kurz darauf wurden aus 4 gleich 1 €
ich weiß nicht was los ist!
hilfe! bitte!


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...für dir Nutzung des Premiumdienstes von Buongiorno berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> hilfe! bitte!



Bittschön: 





Reducal schrieb:


> > Ph. +49 1805 00 88 054
> > _(0,14€ pro Minute aus dem   Festnetz der DTAG,
> > max. 0,42€ pro Minute bei Anrufen aus den Mobilfunknetzen)_


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Ich habe das mit der SMS auch gerade versucht, es hat auch funktioniert. Das Geld ist aber wirklich weg.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

wie kann ich kündigen?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

schreibt ne mail an [email protected]

bei mir hat das dann funktioniert und ich was das abbo los ohne weitere abrechnungen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



gast oco vom 01.08.2008 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit 6 Jahren ein Eplus Vertrag gehabt, der seit dem 17. letzten Monats ausgelaufen ist. Hatte rechtzeitig gekündigt.
> Daruafhin habe ich einen Base Vertrag abgeschlossen.
> ...



Auch mir, wurden inzwischen mehrfach Beträge von jeweils 2,99€ abgezogen. Bei mir ist es ebenfalls E+. Mein Anbieter aber ist die Fa. Aldi. Denen habe ich eine Mail geschrieben, in der richtigerweise stand, dass ich diese Sache bereits den Strafermittlungsbehörden mitgeteilt habe, und ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet wird. Bereits am nächsten Tag erhielt ich von E-Plus, dass sie über diesen Vorgang informiert wurden. Meine Mail Adresse lautet: ****@yahoo.de


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2011)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

ich habe zwar keinen vertrag, habe aber eine eplus handykarte.
ich habe heute inee sms mit der nachricht "eplus hat ihnen soeben für die nutzung des premiumdienstes von buongiorno 2.99 € berechnet.bei fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den partner."
ich habe jetzt zusätzlich noch ungefähr 5€ gezahlt für anrufe bei der hotline.
ich habe aber weder logos noch klingeltöne oder anderes abonniert!!


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2011)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

...und wenn du das nicht kündigst, wird dein Guthaben in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder belastet. Siehe das Posting 122, über deinem.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2011)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

hi 

ich habe eine aldi karte in meinem handy und war damit auch schon öfter im netz nie ist was passiert !!! 
gestern habe ich mein handy ganz normal mit einer eplus karte aufgeladen und war damit auf der facebook seite 2 min. online .
heute morgen habe ich direkt 2 sms bekommen wo drin steht

E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 2,99 euro für die nutzung des premium dienstesvon buongiorno berechnet. bei fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner .

ich hab wirklich keine ahnung was dass sein soll ich habe weder abos noch sonst irgent etwas abgeschlossen !!! 
was soll ich nun un ????


----------



## Hippo (19 April 2011)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...was soll ich nun un ????



Den Thread lesen !
Nicht nur fragen. Ein bißchen Eigeninitiative dürfen wir glaube ich voraussetzen.
Z.B. gibt es auch eine Suchfunktion ...
Wenn dann noch Fragen bleiben kannst Du sie selbstverständlich stellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo habe heute auch eine mail bekommen von  1232111

mail:
Eplus  hat ihnen soeben 2.99Euro für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Buongiornio berechnet.Bei fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner...


toll es steht keine nummer da bei nix ich habe eine Ay Yildiz karte wie kann das sein habe garnichts gemacht das ich verstehen  könnte das man mir geld abzieht?
das ist eine richtige abzocke und ich finde man sollte dagegeb angehen aber wie??


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Dagegen ist wahrscheinlich kein Kraut gewachsen. Kündige es hier:



Lilly.lombarte schrieb:


> Zwei Löwen mediawerk GmbH im Auftrag
> 
> der Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH
> 
> Support-Hotline: *01805 00 88 054*


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*

Hallo Leute...
mir ging es genau gleich... Bei mir kam immer die Sms:
E-plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99€ für die nutzung des premium- dienstes von mobile and more blah blah blah... Dann hab ich mal bei e- plus angerufen ( die nummer findet ihr im internet ) die haben mich dann weiter geleitet an die nummer von mobile and more... dort hab ich ihnen erzählt was sache ist und die haben dann gesagt, dass ich ein abbo gebucht häbe. ich kann mich echt nicht erinnern, dass ich eins gebucht hab... aber die frau hat gesagt da müsse man nur auf einen knopf drücken dann sei ein abbo gebucht... dann müsst ihr zu der frau oder dem mann  sagen , dass ihr es mit sofortiger kündigung auflösen wollt. und dann sit es weg...
ich hoff ich konnte euch helfen


----------



## elefantenpups (31 August 2011)

hallo ich habe vor kurzen auch diese sms von diesen e-plus premium dienst biongioro oder so erhalten die haben mir 2,99e abgebucht und ich frage mich was ich da gegen tun kann??


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2011)

> was ich da gegen tun kann??


Die Suchfunktion anwenden und Lesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/53210/?q=buongiorno&o=date
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/53209/?q=buongiorno&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## Trusty_68 (24 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man denn gar keine rechtlichen Schritte gegen diese Abzocker einleiten? Es ist zwar recht nett, dass man den Dienst kündigen kann, aber das Geld ist deswegen trotzdem weg und das kann es ja wohl eigentlich nicht sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2011)

Sicher kannst Du das ...
... nur finde mal einen Anwalt der das für ca 30.- € Gebühren macht.
Irgendwo in den Tiefen des Forums hat ein Anwalt mal nach der Gebührenordnung zusammengeschrieben was er für einen solchen Fall kriegen würde.
Und oft genug hausen die Hintermänner in irgendwelchen Postfäschern in der Karibik


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2011)

Zu den Gebühren hier etwas:





Teleton schrieb:


> Streiwert bis 300,- Euro 32,50 + 6,50 Auslagenpauschale für eine durchschnittlich schwere Angelegenheit.





Hippo schrieb:


> Und oft genug hausen die Hintermänner in irgendwelchen Postfäschern in der Karibik


Oder es sind ganz solide Firmen mit seriösem Anstrich hier in D, die lediglich "innovativ" Gesetzeslücken für ihren Geschäftszweck ausnutzen - moderne Wegelagerei!


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Zu den Gebühren hier etwas: Oder es sind ganz solide Firmen mit seriösem Anstrich hier in D, die lediglich "innovativ" Gesetzeslücken für ihren Geschäftszweck ausnutzen - moderne Wegelagerei!


Da gings in erster Linie ums "finden UND dann noch packen können"


----------



## yunus (10 Januar 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: "Premiumdienste" und neuer Handy-Vertrag*
> 
> Hallo ihr !
> Ich habe jetzt das abo gekündigt aber wie bekomme ich meine 10 euro zurück?
> Den bei mir sind 2 x 4.99 abgezogen worden.


 
wie hasr dues gekündigt bitte antworte


----------



## Elmar H. (21 Juni 2012)

Mein Sohn hat auch so ein Premiumdienst der Wöchentlich 2,99€ abbucht, habe die Nummer von Buongiorno herrausgefunden bei dieser Nummer anrufen und eine Sornierung und Rückzahlung fordern. Tele. :  08921083535

Viel Erfolg Elmar H.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2012)

Und? Wie war Dein Erfolg?


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2012)

Elmar H. schrieb:


> ....habe die Nummer von Buongiorno herrausgefunden


So schwer sollte das ja nicht gewesen sein! Die Nummer steht entweder auf der Telefonrechnung mit drauf oder auf der Internetseite mit dem Begriff Buongiorno.de.


----------

